# New gadget added!



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

OK guys - got my new Accugauge! No more using a level and tape measure to adjust HOC. They were super awesome to deal with.


----------



## leifcat1 (May 9, 2020)

Well look at that beauty! I agree with you - the folks at Accu are great to work with. I called them last week and asked them if they had any used demo units available and they ended up selling me Digital unit with the handsfree kit for $75 plus shipping. The unit just arrived on Tuesday. You can tell that it's used, but regardless, it should still measure accurately.

My only problem now is that I don't have a greens mower to use it with! Just ordered my first GM1000 last week and it should be here next week. I've been trying to pass the time by reading the user manual and I think I've watched about every single video on YouTube pertaining to the GM1000. Wishing I could go to sleep for a week while I wait for this machine. 

Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## enkrypt3d (May 18, 2020)

How does the accu-gauge work if you don't have the bolts to hang off the bed knife?

https://youtu.be/fZQ6pdHJhwE?t=430


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

enkrypt3d said:


> How does the accu-gauge work if you don't have the bolts to hang off the bed knife?


Sorry - not sure which bolts you are talking about?

There is a spring loaded screw head that hooks onto the bed knife.

Let me know what you are trying to understand and if I can take a pic to help explain I will.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Any coupons available for purchase?


----------



## enkrypt3d (May 18, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> enkrypt3d said:
> 
> 
> > How does the accu-gauge work if you don't have the bolts to hang off the bed knife?
> ...


watch the video and you'll see what I'm talking about...

The accu-gauge doesn't appear to have the same bolts that the gauge in the video does. One to hang off the bed knife, one to actually do the measurement etc


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

enkrypt3d said:


> How does the accu-gauge work if you don't have the bolts to hang off the bed knife?


Ahh, yes they are using a more simple method. You can make one at home that uses the same idea and I did use one similar for a while. You turn the screw out to a point, measure under the screw head for the height and adjust until the screw rests on the bed knife.

With the Accu-gage, you press a stem through the dial that looks similar to that bolt head and rest it on the bed knife while the bar runs between rollers. The number you see on the dial will be your set height of cut. From there you adjust as needed checking each side. Similar idea but the video is using a much more basic tool.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> OK guys - got my new Accugauge! No more using a level and tape measure to adjust HOC. They were super awesome to deal with.


I have mine setup the same way except for the box. I have another tool that had similar foam that broke down in the garage heat and melted. It took a few years but it made a mess of the tool. Not sure your foam will have a similar fate but if you plan to store in the garage heat keep an eye on it. I keep mine in the cardboard box it came in but its not nearly as nice as the wooden one. I only need to use the tool about 3 times a year so its not too bad.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > OK guys - got my new Accugauge! No more using a level and tape measure to adjust HOC. They were super awesome to deal with.
> ...


I was wondering about that. Thanks for confirming.

I actually have been leaving the lid unlocked but closed so there is a significant opening allowing air to circulate. I will be sure to keep an eye on it.


----------



## enkrypt3d (May 18, 2020)

Can you post a pic of how you use it compared to the one in the video? Thinking of making my own like in the vid...


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

enkrypt3d said:


> Can you post a pic of how you use it compared to the one in the video? Thinking of making my own like in the vid...


It's insanely easy and SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper to make your own.

You can use scrap steel or get a bar from a hardware store.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Kicker that looks great. Do you have a parts list/source for the measuring instrument?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

cnet24 said:


> @Kicker that looks great. Do you have a parts list/source for the measuring instrument?


No, It's just a cheap dial indicator that was bought on amazon. It was given to me as a gift so I can't link exactly which one it is.

The rest of the parts are just random pieces I had laying about the garage.


----------

